# Anyone know how to fix an internal mic?



## crabby_the_frog (May 25, 2007)

Okay, so I'm on Skype and things are working fine.

But today, I try to get on and when I test my mic, I'm getting a loud, high pitched buzzing only. I've tried checking it through my system preferences, it seems that it's constantly recording this sound, although I can't hear it or find the source.

So I don't know, in the last day something happened, maybe a loose wire or whatever, where it's recording this buzz.

I'm pretty bad with electronics, does anyone here know how to check/repair a microphone?


Also, for reference, it's the built-in internal mic on my old iMac G3.


----------



## Aden (May 25, 2007)

If the buzzing wasn't high-pitched, I'd say your grounding wire came loose (although the buzzing may be higher-pitched in whatever configuration you're in). Are you comfortable with taking your computer apart? It may just need a drop of solder.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (May 25, 2007)

Yes, I'm very confortable with taking it apart, actually.

I guess I'll put a sample of it into my scraps so ew can have a listen.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (May 25, 2007)

And it's right now a kinda humming, not really buzzing right now. Since it's changed pitch, I assume something's loose inside. But I dunno, I'll upload a clip into my scraps now.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/565462/


----------



## crabby_the_frog (May 26, 2007)

*bumping for some assistance*


----------



## codewolf (May 26, 2007)

hmm thats highly weird, have you tried wearing headphones when using the mic?....could be a feedback problem from the speakers.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (May 28, 2007)

*bumping again so I can get some answers*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aden (May 28, 2007)

Can't really say. First thing I'd do is take it apart and try to find any loose wires.


----------



## shetira (May 28, 2007)

Well, I'm not sure about hardware, but I know that will happen if you accidentally create a feedback loop by setting the computer to record itself as well as the mic input.


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> *bumping again so I can get some answers*
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



read my previous post:!:


----------



## crabby_the_frog (May 28, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> crabby_the_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried that, it's still doing it. Hmm.......

Maybe later tonight I'll take it apart and take an internal look for anything obvious.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 8, 2007)

Dunno if you ever noticed this, but were you ever some place and a cell phone was about to receive a call, and you heard that "beep be beep beep beep beep" come from computer speakers randomly? Thats typically due to unshielded wires, or wires that aren't shielded enough. 

The reason I say this is, on my desktop computer and laptop, I notice a slight hum or buzz if I crank the speakers up higher. When I move the mouse, it loudens each time I poke the mouse. This happens too on my laptop. With the desktop, if I leave an audio pin called 'Tad-In' unmuted (which is the audio pin for my TV tuner card), thats where the noise comes from. I don't know wtf is with the laptop.

Can you mute your microphone/change its volume individually? I don't really know much on how Macs work with that sort of thing. Perhaps some other hardware is going on you, like a hard drive vibrating more in old age, and that vibration is getting picked up in the mic? Could be a CD in the slot too. Just some ideas, maybe they'll help.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, I can change and microphone input seperately.

I say again, I believe something's wrong in the idea of a broken cord or something like that. At first I thought there was just something on the microphone itself, causing vibrations, but there's nothing physically on it.

For now I'm using my 2nd generation iPod headphones as a mic (which you CAN do, at it workds VERY well), and I haven't yet open up my computer yet to take a closer look.


----------



## Aden (Jun 8, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> Dunno if you ever noticed this, but were you ever some place and a cell phone was about to receive a call, and you heard that "beep be beep beep beep beep" come from computer speakers randomly? Thats typically due to unshielded wires, or wires that aren't shielded enough.



I've had that, but only with Cingular phones. Curious...



> Can you mute your microphone/change its volume individually? I don't really know much on how Macs work with that sort of thing.



Yeah, for anyone's reference, it's all controlled in the system preferences.


----------



## Triges (Jun 10, 2007)

You could always go to best buy or which ever preferable store u like, and buy a shiny new headset mic or such. would cost you about $15.


----------



## Mettaur (Jun 10, 2007)

Go to a dollar store and buy an external microphone.

That's what I did. Works better then Laptop mics and, well... No point in buying an expensive one from Best Buy or anything of the sort. Because all Microphones are pretty much the same, and you are being overcharged for plastic and stupid things like that.

I bought a 4 dollar headset for my computer, best thing I've ever gotten for it.


----------

